# AF arrived 7dp5dt



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

My questions is just as the title suggests; I had a 5 day transfer last Tuesday and this Tuesday my period started. Ive still got to test tomorrow (i did test this morning which was really just a waste of a test) and still using the pessaries (very yucky) but i have endo, I know the difference between bleeding and a period.

I have some frosties so will think about using them in the new year, but at the minute it's too raw to really think about. 

However, I have two questions:

1. Why did I bleed so soon? I know I have bled because the blast didn't implant (and that could be loads of different causes) but surely my lining shouldn't have broken down so early after ET as I was using the pessaries and had a decent lining at transfer. Will they do anything different next time to try and stop me bleeding and give my little blasto a chance?
2. If i stop the pessaries today will my period come full-force straight away? Its currently stayed the same since Tuesday, like i normally get on CD1, but whilst its bad its not getting worse like it normally does. The reason I ask is that I need to go back to work Monday and have horrific periods that mean I can hardly walk never mind work, so would rather it just be over and done with this weekend. I had ohss and have been poorly throughout ivf so have been off for 3 weeks already, plus the days I had off when my period started. I have literally worked 2 days in the last 4 weeks and really worried about having more time off next week.

Thank you in advance x x x


----------



## bekiboo13 (Mar 4, 2013)

Hi cloudy

I'm really sorry you're going through it right now. Its is the most awful feeling. The same happened to me 7dp5dt in April.  I was confused as to why I was bleeding early.  I am getting ready to start again beginning of january and I asked my consultant the same - why did I bleed so early, my temps dropped on that day but was taking pessaries?  He said that is quite normal for bleeding to start around a week past 5dt. He said it is because implantation hadn't occurred fully so the hormones needed to sustain the lining aren't produced which an implanted embryo would normally signal to be released.  Remember around 50% of embryos don't implant or arrest in development in any woman which is a huge figure so it really is a case of luck too. If anything ivf increases the odds a little because they can choose those that look like they have promise. I continued to have a proper bleed whilst still on pessaries. I wish you all the best with your frosties when the time is right. Big hugs xxxx


----------



## Dixie chick (Sep 6, 2010)

Cloudy, I'm so sorry to hear your situation. 

I'm afraid I can't offer much help, but I didn't want to read and run. 

From my own experience I had a BFN at Christmas when AF came at 9dp5dt and this was the first time I had AF while still on progesterone, it was also the first time I used cylogest. In the past I had used crinone gel and didn't get any bleeding until after I stopped taking them. Perhaps moving to another dosage form could help next time? Also, I've heard that vaginal is better than rectal for absorption (not 100% sure this is proven)

Whether your period will arrive as soon as not taking progesterone is probably different for each woman. I think I have about a 2 day delay.

One thing I did notice is that 9dp5dt is still quite early to test with HPT. If tomorrow is blood test it might be good to wait until you have a definitive answer before stopping the pessaries?

Try not to worry about work. If you've had a few weeks off a couple of days more is not going to make too much different. Just do what's best for the cycle and deal with the rest as it comes.

I wish you all the best,
Dixie


----------

